# Lakota



## Mac (Jul 9, 2006)

In 5 years of duckhunting around Lakota/Michigan area, I've only seen one pheasant. How far does one need to travel from there to make it worth buying a pheasant license....would love to hunt an afternoon or two while I'm there, but seeing only one if 5 years doesn't seem worth it. 
This year I had planned on going out to the jametown area so I could get into some good pheasant hunting, but with the dry conditions, I decided to stay with an area I know fairly well.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

West and south of Jamestown might not be too bad. Lots of big water mixed with smaller sloughs and a few grouse and pheasants. Gackle area has possiblities but a fair amount of posting but Stutsman county is a big county and there should be plenty of places to hunt.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

2 hours minimum. You would be better off missing a day of duck hunting and focus on pheasants one or two days.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Your a LONG ways in that neck of the woods...


----------



## Mac (Jul 9, 2006)

ok...thanks...I was just curious how far...I won't waste my money of a pheasant license this year. Maybe next I'll head to the jamestown or somewhere in the southern part of the state.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Nope...go west young man. WWWAAAYYY more birds out there. :beer:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I saw a pheasant hen the other day on a gravel road between West Fargo and Horace, kinda shocked me. 5 more mild winters and we may not have to travel !!! (That'll never happen.....)


----------

